# Whoohoo! New Crowntail!



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay so on Friday I went to Petco to try and find a female betta, I was looking for a crown tail, but I saw this viel tail that had the Cambodian body and had these like almost see through neon pink fins. But I ended up with the little crown because I like the small little spikes. *Any names would be appreciated!
*


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

lucky. I can never find CT girls. Like her color.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you. My friend told me to get her, there was also a true Cambodian crown tail female there. just need a name


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

She is so cute! This is the reason I love CT's. As for a name I would say maybe, Chloris, It's Greek for Green...or Cybele which means "she of the hair." She is a CT so she looks like she has "hair".


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot she is like a daredevil she will swim onto a leaf that is partially out of the water just to play.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

did you steal my new CT girl? aside from a bit more blueish and being super eggy, they could be twins.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

That is so cool! That would be funny if they were from the same store too. ( I know they weren't just saying.)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Pretty girl! Love the green. 

As for names... Here are a few

Emerald (Esmerelda... any variation on that )
Bronte
Verde
Jade
Peridot


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

OMG I looked over to my female and she is eating this one plant, or at least trying to pick something off of it. Lol she is one interesting fish!


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling (Nov 17, 2011)

Isn't this a combtail (I thought it was a combtail when the spikes are short)? Anyway, very handsome.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Nope, comb females have even shorter rays. From the tail section 
*Comb*








They have the typical droop of the Veil tail but combined with some extended rays on all fins to varying degrees.

*Crown*(CT)








The rays are extended to varying degrees on all fins giving the fish a "spikey" appearance.


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling (Nov 17, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Nope, comb females have even shorter rays. From the tail section
> *Comb*
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

Now I know that my two boys are definitely a comb and a crown. 

Now, if only I could find a doubletail chocolate plakat somewhere ...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

No problem I learn new stuff like every day. *maybe cause I am in school and always on the forums* I think that chocolate might be hard to find especially since you don't just want a chocolate you want a doubletail plakat.


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling (Nov 17, 2011)

kfryman said:


> I think that chocolate might be hard to find especially since you don't just want a chocolate you want a doubletail plakat.


I know. I've been looking for a while, but it will be worth it when I find him.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well when you do find one i am sure you will be happy.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oooooo what a little cutie! I'd name her *Spork*.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

So what names have you decided for them or have you yet?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Just to share, possible sisters?
http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/temporary-2.jpg?t=1323740330


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe *Chloris* or maybe *Kei* Japanese for lucky/blessed


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Whichever you pick...they both sound beautiful and the fish will be the same anyway...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well as of my signature I decided on Kei.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, she's cute.  Veridian?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha, I love the name Kei. XD It's the name of one of my OCs actually.  Updates on this girl when you have time ^^ Has she changed color at all?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but she hasn't had color change but will br going in to the sorority tomorrow! She is so peaceful, won't even hurt a ghost shrimp.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha, sounds great, my girl is enjoying the sorority, she's only a danger to the bloodworms . Just curious, does your girl get extra eggy too?


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

WOW! What a beatiful betta!!!!!!!!! I love CT'S there simply gorgeous<3


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Sometimes she has gotten eggy but we will see today. Sadly my boy Faron died today, so I will be shopping for a male and 5 females.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

oh no, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I picked up this girl. She has pinkish see through fins. She is a derp too!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Kfryman: Wow shes really pretty! Nice cellophane Cambodian. I love the dark eye. I think it looks really nice!

Whats her name?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't know, I want to see more of her personality when she settles. She is definitely a derp as of now though lol.Can't wait for the bigger tank to get cycled! (These two girls are going in along with 4 others!) Here is the pic of the tank. I will also wait for the plants to grow. I will be clipping the ludwigia when it gets bigger for even more plants.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

kfryman said:


> I picked up this girl. She has pinkish see through fins. She is a derp too!


DERPY FINS! 

(instead of derpy hooves, (MLP) DERPY FINS!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

She's adorable! Both she and Kei. You're on your way to a great sorority, kfry.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments! Oh and my new fishy is named Rarity from My Little Pony to make my friends go bananas because they like that show lol. 2 of 4 are guys lol! Should I put more hiding spots? I think I will make a different thread for the tank and my battles and hilarious things that happen to me or the tank.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but I can't edit it. The thread for the sorority tank is here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=935008#post935008


----------



## 4alwaysAbettaluver (Jan 15, 2012)

Anea (Ah-Ney-Yu)
Chriceus (Kris-Ce-Us)
Jazelle (Ju-Zel)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

What?


----------



## juanlover (Jan 17, 2012)

delila, angel, cookie, caramel, candy, una those are my fav female betta fish names btw the colors are brilliant! XD


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Guys just saying they both already has a name lol.


----------

